# Won’t Eat



## Leanne Crystal (Apr 21, 2019)

My 12 yr old Golden stopped eating 2 days ago. He recently lost his brother in March so I am not sure if this is the reason he is not eating. He will take his treats and eat human food. When he was eating his appetite was not as hardy and he would eat 1/2 his dinner at night and the other half in the morning. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I would get your boy to the Vet tomorrow if at all possible. 
If anything changes today/tonight, take him to an E Vet Clinic. 

Are you feeding the same food, possible the bag of food went bad. 

Have you tried feeding him chicken and rice?
If he likes a certain food, you may want to see if he will eat it.


----------



## Leanne Crystal (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi! Thank you for replying. Yes, I gave him rice a few minutes ago and he ate it all. His behaviour is same as usual, happy go lucky. Wanting to play, walk and run as usual. Does not seem to be in any obvious pain or discomfort


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, sorry your boy isn't eating too well, I second what Carolina Mom said a vets visit sounds good. Senior's do get fussy with their food of course but a few blood tests and a health check could rule out anything more serious. Keeping everything crossed and please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please let us know how things go at the vet tomorrow. Thinking of you.


----------

